

How can an undergrad programmer make money over winter break? - ULAM_SPIRAL_OMG

Hi, I&#x27;m a student at a big flagship state school, studying math and computer science. I can program in Ruby, Java, and C with great proficiency, with C being my strongest, Ruby next, but Java I spent the most time with of the three.<p>Anyways, I&#x27;m in an LDR and so I&#x27;m spending winter break (December 19 to January 23) with my SO in Florida, specifically Ft. Lauderdale&#x2F;Davie because I never learned how to drive (personally I find metro&#x2F;walking to be more conducive to reading&#x2F;thinking)<p>I plan on working on a social network just for fun because I&#x27;ve always wanted to get into pure HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JavaScript web design&#x2F;development without bullshit templates and stuff, but I was wondering how I can support myself and not be a leech over winter break so I don&#x27;t deplete all my savings.
I am open to ideas, and any input from people in similar positions (programmers who wanted to stay nimble while making money) or anyone in FLL who needs a programmer for a month, definitely PM me or just reply to this thread.<p>I really enjoy problem solving, and even if it takes me a long time to arrive at a solution, I generally keep at it until I&#x27;m satisfied with what I&#x27;ve come up with.<p>Thanks.
======
throwmeaway2525
Have you tried any of the freelance sites (oDesk, Elance, Guru, etc.)?

My two concerns would be the rate and the amount of time it takes to become
somewhat established on these sites, but I believe some flexibility on the
rate--which wouldn't seem unreasonable given the situation you describe--could
help there (and my understanding is that some developers can raise their rates
there to something approaching professional levels, with experience).

~~~
skram
Also check out [http://gun.io](http://gun.io) which has some short-term gigs.

~~~
tejay
Much love :)

------
m_ram
I don't have the answers that you seek, but you can find out how to format HN
posts here (it doesn't support <p> tags).

[https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc](https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc)

Also, HN doesn't have private messaging, so you need to add contact info to
the about section on your user profile.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ULAM_SPIRAL_OMG](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ULAM_SPIRAL_OMG)

------
sugerman
You're probably not going to find a temporary programming job where you make
appreciably more money than unrelated work so I would suggest finding a job
where you're going to meet a lot of people around your age in a similar
situation and kick around ideas for projects to do together. Never know what
might come of it and the lessons you'll learn from trying to actually build a
product will be invaluable.

------
alexrson
Good luck with your plan. My advice on the subject of side programming gigs,
is to start now.

I've found, when doing any kind of freelance work, that things generally ramp
up slowly and steadily over time through referrals, new leads and whatnot. So
if you want to have a reasonable amount of work to do over winter break, start
getting out there and finding leads as soon as possible.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Freelancing (Elance, Freelance.com, Freelancer.com, Guru, oDesk)

